# 1st real home theater



## Gary Palmer (Feb 2, 2020)

Trying to put together some real sound but don't know much. I'm looking at buying Klipsch speakers rp-280f towers/ rp-450c or rp-500c center( which one is better)/ r-112sw sub/ and rp-500sa Atmos. Is this a good combination? Also, what is a good receiver to buy for something like this?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

WhT kind of budget are you working with? Iirc the 280’s are pretty good, but many people find klipsch to be harsh sounding particularly with older versions. The newer RP series is supposed to be very good and much smoother. I’m more a fan of the JBL 590 myself and they go on sale once in awhile at about 500 each. 
Also, klipsch isn’t we’ll known for high quality subwoofers, so I would look at SVS, Rythmik, HSU, PSA, and RSL depending on room
Size. 









Accessories4less: High End Audio at Low End Prices!







www.accessories4less.com




A4L is a good place for an AVR if you’re ok with a refurb. They carry speakers too. Canton and KEF(and others of course) that are brand new. So I guess it would be good to know budget, and room size as well as expectations and usage.


----------



## Gary Palmer (Feb 2, 2020)

As far as budget, I planned on slowly building the system. I want to get the two towers first then add on when I have more to spend. So, you say jbl are better?


----------



## Gary Palmer (Feb 2, 2020)

The room is probably around 15x25
Will be used for movies and our turn table


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Studio 590 | 250-watt, dual 8" floorstanding loudspeaker


The JBL® Studio 590 floorstanding loudspeaker brings professional-quality sound to the home experience. The Studio 590 uses the technology that JBL engineers developed for pro-audio loudspeakers to deliver accurate, powerful sound to your living room. The Studio 590 is a perfect complement to...




www.jbl.com













klipsch rp8000f at Crutchfield


Shopping for klipsch rp8000f? Get FREE 2-day shipping. Since 1974 our Virginia-based Advisors have loved helping folks find the right gear. Call or chat with us today for free expert advice.




www.crutchfield.com




I know a couple guys that actually have both of these. They usually go back and forth on deciding which they like better, but more often then not, when their feet are held to the fire they vote for the JBL. 
If you can, definitely get out and listen to as many speakers as you can. There are. Lot of good brands. Monitor audio, kef, Revel(JBL’s sister), RBH, PSB and SVS to name a few. 
What kind of music are going to listen to? Any movies? I use subs with my towers for music, but for movies, subwoofers are absolutely mandatory. Unless of course you have actual full range towers, but you probably wouldn’t be here asking for advice lol.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Gary Palmer said:


> As far as budget, I planned on slowly building the system. I want to get the two towers first then add on when I have more to spend. So, you say jbl are better?


Unfortunately that doesn't help answer the budget question, a dollar figure (or range) is necessary. Maybe the JBL's are the best choice for your situation, but chances are there will be other options available. Without knowing a target it won't be possible for anyone to give you other products to consider.


----------



## carlobenavidesahavia (Jan 18, 2020)

Gary Palmer said:


> Trying to put together some real sound but don't know much. I'm looking at buying Klipsch speakers rp-280f towers/ rp-450c or rp-500c center( which one is better)/ r-112sw sub/ and rp-500sa Atmos. Is this a good combination? Also, what is a good receiver to buy for something like this?


Better to go diy kits you will get high end spealers for the same price of those klipsh set. Searcg for diysg and gsg plus parts express. Really easy to assemble the speakers it is just like lego with glue.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlobenavidesahavia (Jan 18, 2020)

Gary Palmer said:


> As far as budget, I planned on slowly building the system. I want to get the two towers first then add on when I have more to spend. So, you say jbl are better?


Check out diysg website for great tower speakers that will beat high end polks like the lsim at half the price.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## justvisiting (Oct 26, 2017)

Hey Gary - have you noticed any unexpected expenses in building your home theater? Also are you catering the speakers for a specific viewing preference (sports, action movies, kids movies)?


----------



## mtid53 (Jan 23, 2020)

I'd save a little more for the Klipsch RP-8000F's and if you have room for a large center, go with the RP-504C. If space is a concern, the Klipsch RP-500C is really good, too. I have two media rooms and run both centers. You won't regret it. I have this setup and absolutely LOVE it. No harshness that I'm afraid you'll notice in the '280's...but that's no more my opinion. As far as an AVR, give serious consideration to the Denon AVR-X3500H if you can get by with 7 channels. Pricing is very good at Crutchfield, especially if you can snag an open box or scratch and dent.


----------

